# Zugrif auf PHPMyAdmin



## warlock (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich auf phpmyAdmin zugreifen?
Ich habe die aktuellste Version des ISPConfigs 3.x.x.x habe alles nach der Anleitung "The Perfect Server (Debian)" installiert und bekomme nun angezeigt, dass das Verzeichnis nicht existiert, das Verzeichnis ist aber auf jeden Fall da.

Danke
Wrk


----------



## fatmaddin2000 (14. Juli 2011)

Hast du mal probiert deine IP zu nutzen?

http://deineip/phpmyadmin

Da solltest du auf jeden Fall in phpmyadmin kommen -


----------



## warlock (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ja ich hab schon alles ausprobiert es ist immer die selbe Fehlermeldung
*The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.*

ip/phpmyadmin
ip:8080/phpmyadmin
example.domain.com/phpmyadmin
example.domain.com:8080/phpmyadmin
domain.de/phpmyadmin

Woran könnte es noch liegen?

Danke!


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Und Du bist wirklich sicher, dass phpmyadmin mit apt installiert ist? Rekonfigurier das Paket bitte mal mit:

dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin


----------



## warlock (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

habe ich gemacht, passiert trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Es scheint so als ob Dort nicht apache 2 ausgewählt ist (Kein X zu sehen), somit ist phpmyadmin auch nicht im apache aktiv. Ruf den Befehl nochmal aus, wähle mit der space taste apache 2 aus und drücke danach return um die Auswahl zu bestätigen.


----------



## reto27 (16. Juli 2011)

probiere mal "http://deineip/phpMyAdmin" - so funktionierts bei mir!


----------



## warlock (16. Juli 2011)

Der Tipp mit der Leertaste hat funktioniert. 

*Danke Till* - spitzenmäßig!!!!


----------



## warlock (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

irgendwie kann ich mich auf phpmyadmin nicht einloggen, ich versuche es mit dem mysql root user und passwort, er lässt mich aber nicht  rein.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2011)

Bist Du sicher dass es das richtige Passwort ist? Versuch Dich mal auf der Shell einzuloggen mit:

mysql -h localhost -u root -p


----------

